# Central Parks Or Rashid Latif Medical College



## sizz (Sep 10, 2014)

Which is cheaper and better?
And which one's girls hostel is better?
When are the interview calls starting?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

cpmc is better


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Central Parks. But not by much.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

I want a DISLIKE button installed onto the forum...now.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

If anyone receive interview call from cpmc?


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

I study in rlmc and i applied to both and got into both places. But i chose rlmc because it is far superior as the college has a MUCH better infrastructure and campus. Cpmc only has a better football ground but the classes and main building is MUCH better of rlmc. Im not being bias as i have friends at cpmc and they say they regret very much joing cpmc as even the environment is better at rlmc.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

What was your aggregate? Did you get in last year?


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

I got in last year. Aggregate was around 66%


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Thats hardly enough to get in now....


----------



## haris1412 (Jun 12, 2013)

Even last year it was impossible to get in with this aggregate. I got in through sifaarish


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Central Latif & Rashid Park....... both are equally good


----------



## shiza (Oct 15, 2014)

please tell me which type of questions are asked in interview of central park?


----------

